# The Dark Knight 2008 [WRONG SECTION] MODS!!



## Uchiha kid (Jun 18, 2007)

*The Dark Knight 2008*

Yes, the sequal to Batman Begins is called The Dark Knight coming to the big screen on July 18, 2008!
 () is the fansite for this movie and this link will take you directly to the news and updates page! There are articles and pictures about the movie and a lot of good stuff! It talks about a lot of details about the film (no big spoilers of course) and there are articles that tell you a lot about the movie and the changes they have made from the first movie. For example they have made some changes to the bat-suit, they have added some cool new vehicles, and much more! Check out this page if you are a batman fan! Here is a pic of Batman that I put a transparency around! (it's a little crappy)



Also if you want a little bit of a look at what Joker (played by Heath Ledger) looks like you can check out the site or look here! 
*Spoiler*: _Heath-Joker_ 




This is the closest pic we have to what the Joker might look like.  This is actually a sculture/doll of Joker done by a fan based on the released pics. They are probably going to tweek it a little but I think it looks really sweet! We will just have to wait until the official pic is released to know for sure what Joker will really look like!


Also here is a banner I made using the Joker pic above and a pic from the site with the bat-sign on it.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 18, 2007)

Why the question marks? '  -  '


----------



## chubby (Jun 18, 2007)

Good to hear, I loved Batman Begins, but this belongs in the Konoha Theatre.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 18, 2007)

CHUBBY! Long time no see man! What's up? And I knew I put this in the wrong section!  I had a feeling. Anyway yeah I'm excited about it, too!
Would a mod be so kind as to move this to the proper section. :] Thanks!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 18, 2007)

Batman movie number two! ~_^


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 18, 2007)

YESS!! It's going to be great! I am so eager to see Joker again! I wonder how ledger is going to portray the character.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 18, 2007)

I just want to see that FREAKING TANK IN ACTION AGAIN.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 18, 2007)

HAHAHA! BATMOBILE ROCKS! Dude that freakin thing IS a tank! XD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 18, 2007)

I want to see more gadgets in this movie.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 18, 2007)

There will be more! They made a lot of changes to the suit and added a lot of new stuff! Another pic of Joker!


----------



## kaiden (Jun 18, 2007)

M'kay... :S 

I hate batman movies.


----------



## chubby (Jun 18, 2007)

Uchiha kid said:


> CHUBBY! Long time no see man! What's up? And I knew I put this in the wrong section!  I had a feeling. Anyway yeah I'm excited about it, too!


Not much going on, just finished high school. How bout yourself?

I'm looking forward to seeing Batman shown in a more realistic way. I checked out that site and the Joker description has me pretty excited, I've always wanted to see him look as fucked up on the outside as he is on the inside.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 18, 2007)

chubby said:


> Not much going on, just finished high school. How bout yourself?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Batman shown in a more realistic way. I checked out that site and the Joker description has me pretty excited, I've always wanted to see him look as fucked up on the outside as he is on the inside.


Good for you man! I'm actually starting my Sophomore year this fall. 

Dude! Yeah same goes for me! Nolan was always about portraying Batman realisticly. He did a pretty good job of it in the first movie.  And yeah that description has me pretty excited, too.  They are really doing a good job with creating joker's character and look. And yeah it would be pretty cool to see him look a little distorted too.  and judging by those pics it looks pretty damn good!


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 19, 2007)

annnnnnnnnd bump. :]
BATMAN! O_O


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 19, 2007)

I remember the first Batman that came out took so many years in the makings...it was worth it though


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 19, 2007)

Uchiha kid said:


> Good for you man! I'm actually starting my Sophomore year this fall.
> 
> Dude! Yeah same goes for me! Nolan was always about portraying Batman realisticly. He did a pretty good job of it in the first movie.  And yeah that description has me pretty excited, too.  They are really doing a good job with creating joker's character and look. And yeah it would be pretty cool to see him look a little distorted too.  and judging by those pics it looks pretty damn good!



starting my junior year, damn got summer school tomorrow...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 20, 2007)

Batman Begins was awesome, I'll watch this on when it comes out.


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm excited about the new batman movie... but Joker's appearance?  Not so much right now.

The Joker never struck me as... -messy.-  The lacerations are fantastic, how else would he achieve that ear to ear creepy grin?  Self mutilation, to me, seems acceptable on this level.  The application of the makeup seems half-asked though.  

I was imagining a Joker more similar to The Killing Joke's Joker or, my personal favorite, Arkham Asylum's Joker.  Messy hair, curly or even straight and slicked back with ends sticking up here and there... but the makeup is too clean.  It's a nit pickyness about it.  Joker is an issue because nothing adds up totally with him, and nothing is supposed to add up correctly.  He's a psycho.  We are meant to glimpse, but not understand his psyche in its entirety.

In the current pic with Heath Ledger I'm thinking a p*d*p**** dressed in his dead momma's dress and putting on her lipstick obsessively.  It's the anti-Joker to me.

But hey!  Maybe the makeup will fit the role.  After all, it's a little premature to say since I don't know how the Joker is going to be portrayed exactly in the movie.  I can't wait to see it though.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 24, 2007)

Serena_Ahnell said:


> I'm excited about the new batman movie... but Joker's appearance?  Not so much right now.
> 
> The Joker never struck me as... -messy.-  The lacerations are fantastic, how else would he achieve that ear to ear creepy grin?  Self mutilation, to me, seems acceptable on this level.  The application of the makeup seems half-asked though.
> 
> ...


That's a very good point you make.  It's hard to tell at this point what he really is going to look like, but we can only hope for the best.  Another thing is Ledger. I am very interested in how he is going to play this role. After all, Joker is probably the most complex and fucked up criminal mind in all of DC comics.  Ledger is really going to need to get a feel for the role if he is to convince the audience.


----------

